# tar command for Series 1



## martin767 (Oct 25, 2004)

I spent hours trying to find and install the tar command on my Series 1 tivo. I am obviously a newb, and I recently hacked my tivo with Steve Jenkins guide. I want tar so I can create a good backup of my hacks (I tried to use cpio to do create my archive, but that requires the find command which I also don't have).

I have combed the forum board here for info on tar, and just found a couple of dead links for getting tar. In one thread someone suggested a google search for "tar for ppc" however I find with google I just get results that contain reference to any .tar file rather than the actual command.

I did find the tar command at http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/ with links for download, but I don't know if this will work on my Series 1 and I don't want to screw things up on my system when I am not really sure what I'm doing.

If anyone could give me a couple of pointers for getting tar on my tivo series 1 I would really appreciate it. I tried to see if others had asked for the same thing, but I don't see the answers.

Thanks.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I have a large collection of binaries that are series 1 specific. Do you need anything else besides tar? Here is a sample of what I have

0
SetTivoConfig
ShowList.tcl
[
addr2line
arp
arp.nodns
as
basename
busybox
c++filt
cat
charset.alias
chgrp
chmod
chown
chroot
cksum
clear
cmp
comm
cp
csplit
cut
date
dbload
dbset
dd
depmod
diff
diff3
dir
dircolors
dirname
dmesg
dos2unix
du
echo
ed
egrep
env
expand
expr
factor
fakecall.tcl
FALSE
fgrep
find
fmt
fold
free
ftp
fuser
gdbserver
getpri
get~
grep
groups
head
hostid
hostname
hostname.nodns
id
id2
ifconfig
infocmp
install
joe
join
kerneld
kill
ld
ldd
less
lib
link
ln
logger
logname
ls
ls-lR
ls2
mawk
md5sum
mfsres2unix.tcl
mfsresourcedump.tcl
mkdir
mkfifo
mknod
modprobe
mv
nc
netstat
netstat.nodns
nice
nicepri
nl
nm
nohup
objcopy
objdump
od
paste
pathchk
pdisk
pgrep
phonereset.tcl
ping
pinky
pmap
pr
printenv
printf
ps
ptx
pwd
pwdx
rarp
rarp.nodns
rcp
readlink
readme.dnstools
remount
renice
rlogin
rm
rmdir
route
rsh
rsync
securelogin
sed
seq
setpri
setprireadme
sha1sum
shred
skill
slabtop
sleep
sonoshift.tcl
sort
split
stat
strace
strings
stty
su
sum
sync
syncup
syncup.eth
tac
tack
tail
talk
tar
tar.old
tar2.old
tee
telnet
test
tftp
tic
tinylogin
tivoftpd.old
tivoftpd.ppc
tivopasswd
tload
tnlited.nofork
tnlited.sh
toe
top
touch
tput
tr
traceroute
traceroute.nodns
TRUE
try
tset
tsort
tty
uname
unexpand
unexpand2
uniq
unlink
unprotoize
unzip
uptime
users
vdir
vmstat
w
watch
wc
wget
which
who
whoami
whois
wipelogs
yes


----------



## martin767 (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Ciper. As far as I know I just need tar right now.


----------



## martin767 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ciper, if I had Find (I see you have that), then I think I can use that along with cpio to do what I want to do.


----------



## martin767 (Oct 25, 2004)

Never mind - I have managed to find a copy of tar thanks to LampyDave on this forum, and I am now all set. Cheers.


----------



## PinkPanter (Apr 20, 2009)

I need fuser, but better yet, please post all of them. Thanks.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

I am not at home right now to find the link but in the meantime try this 
http://is.gd/upcI


----------



## PinkPanter (Apr 20, 2009)

ciper said:


> I am not at home right now to find the link but in the meantime try this


I didn't find fuser in that archive.

I downloaded psmisc-22.6 which includes fuser and tried to compile it. My cross-compiler failed to compile it because it seems to be lacking the ability to compile c++ and I have not figured out how to remedy that.


----------



## tirhoads (Oct 9, 2003)

Cipher,

Any chance you still have those binaries for the S1 that you mentioned above. Would you be willing to tar and post them? Most of the links on the forums for S1 tivos are now not working including the one you posted last year, and it is getting harder to find things such as wget for the S1s.

Thanks.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tirhoads said:


> Cipher,
> 
> Any chance you still have those binaries for the S1 that you mentioned above. Would you be willing to tar and post them? Most of the links on the forums for S1 tivos are now not working including the one you posted last year, and it is getting harder to find things such as wget for the S1s.
> 
> Thanks.


The link ciper provided in his 04-24-09 post

http://is.gd/upcI

actually takes you to "the site which may not be mentioned here"

where you will find an old post with a still-working link to s1tivobin.zip, from which you wind up with a single file called S1tivobin or maybe just tivobin, but either way with no extension, so I'm not really sure what it is or what it does, or if it can be unpacked into anything else or not.

Anyway, check it out, and if it isn't what you're looking for, email me, I've got something else that turns into a folder called "tivo-bin", that has 53 "un-extensioned" files with very "unix-y" names in it.


----------

